# Newcomer help



## gid09 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am about to give REW a try, and I am looking forward to this tool. 

I have windows xp, and I have a nice mic.

What else do I need and what would you recommend ? Any soundcard in particular you recommend?

I don't have a Behringer EQ, but will I still be able to get the filter recommendations ?

I am new here, and I will appreciate all the help I can get. The REW seems like a great tool.

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any soundcard in particular you recommend?


Any card will work well as long as it has a line-in and line-out connections. (most laptops don't).



> I have a nice mic.


It must have a calibration file that REW can use.



> I don't have a Behringer EQ, but will I still be able to get the filter recommendations ?


Yes.



> appreciate all the help I can get


Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## RIKKITIK (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi all,
So would the following be correct; mic > m-audio usb > usb to pc > soundcard to aux in, R / L or both, channel to be measured? Currently I wish to measure speaker and room response. Thanks very much - Rick


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> mic > m-audio usb > usb to pc > soundcard to aux in, R / L or both


If by soundcard (in the above line) you refer to the M-audio soundcard, then yes it's correct.

brucek


----------

